#ubuntu-papercuts 2012-10-29
<notgary> Hey, how are people this evening?
#ubuntu-papercuts 2012-11-03
<edu1910> Hello guys. I'm Eduardo, from Brazil, and I just get into the Paper Cuts Ninja team. What can I do to help?
